# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Клиническая смерть, смерть ли это?

## Einsamewolf

Как известно, клиническая смерть это состояние от момента остановки дыхания и кровообращения до начала умирания клеток головного мозга. Поскольку во время клинической смерти умирание клеток еще не произошло, то какие вообще основания считать это состояние смертью?
Если во время клинической смерти мозг еще жив, то почему видения людей в этом состоянии (свет в конце туннеля и т.п.) считаются посмертным опытом, а не галлюцинациями умирающего мозга? Возможно потому, что во время клинической смерти идет прямая линия на электроенцефалограмме и это считается показателем отсутствия работы мозга?
Если кто в теме, поделитесь пожалуйста своими соображениями.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Смерть,но не полностью. ИМХО.

----------


## Викторыч

> Если во время клинической смерти мозг еще жив, то почему видения людей в этом состоянии (свет в конце туннеля и т.п.) считаются посмертным опытом, а не галлюцинациями умирающего мозга?


 1. Придётся объяснять саму природу галлюцинаций. 
2. С чего это вдруг видения одни и те же у всех побывавших.
3. Откуда уверенность что только видения ? Видения ещё можно ко сну приписать. Там не только видения, полёт испытывается.

----------


## lisenok

Скажите у кого какие соображения по поводу того чем кома отличается от клинической смерти?

----------


## U.F.O.

ох уж эти истории со светом в коце тоннеля... всё по тексту и в лучших традицях церкви, а мы дураки не верили, отказывались скидываться батюшке на новую дачу и проституток, глупцы. мне кажется всё намного проще, скорее всего все испытуемые были приклонного возраста с ярко выраженым православием головного мозга. как извесно пгм бессмыслен и беспощаден и не поддаётся лечению.

----------


## U.F.O.

поэтому будьте осторожны и предохраняйтесь

----------


## lisenok

> ох уж эти истории со светом в коце тоннеля... всё по тексту и в лучших традицях церкви, а мы дураки не верили, отказывались скидываться батюшке на новую дачу и проституток, глупцы. мне кажется всё намного проще, скорее всего все испытуемые были приклонного возраста с ярко выраженым православием головного мозга. как извесно пгм бессмыслен и беспощаден и не поддаётся лечению.


 А если без православия видят свет в конце тунеля?

----------


## U.F.O.

наврядли

----------


## U.F.O.

у адекватных людей адекватные галюцинации. можно пофлудить на эту тему, если ты конешно сама уже была в этом состоянй.

----------


## lisenok

> у адекватных людей адекватные галюцинации. можно пофлудить на эту тему, если ты конешно сама уже была в этом состоянй.


 Нет, я была всего лишь в коме, а это чуток другое.

----------


## U.F.O.

ничего страшного, какие твои годы! (;

----------


## PhysX

Это очень запутанная тема. Одни говорят, что в состоянии клинической смерти галлюцинациям способствует очень необычная измененная мозговая активность, которая кардинально отличается от его активности при бодрствовании и на каждое описываемое реанимированным ощущение находят вполне биологическое и крайне точное, подробное и конкретное объяснение. Другие говорят, что сразу после реанимации пациент в мелких деталях, которые нельзя было предугадать, рассказывал о том, что в этот момент творилось в соседних помещениях и даже на еще более значительных расстояниях и при проверке все совпадало, а любая мозговая активность была полностью приостановлена в тот момент.

----------


## zenkaor

> А если без православия видят свет в конце тунеля?


 Не видят. Пережил клиническую смерть в 4 года с остановкой сердца, помню на всю жизнь, просто становится темно и уходит все, ты ничего не видишь, не чувствуешь, мыслей нет, боли тоже нет. Тьма, абсолютная.А вот потом, когда реанимируют появляется свет, но это уже потом. Я после этого до 14 лет спал со светом.

----------


## Unity

Тьма...
Сладкий/краткий проблеск абсолютной Истины, - Основы/Фона для всего, что лишь сущесивует во фантазиях вечного Сознания, малым квантом коего каждый из нас есмъ.
О, как же хочется поскорее шагнуть в Экспедицию в Эту "Темноту"!.. - несравненный апогей всей нашей пустотной Матрицы!..
Предвечная Тьма... Первоисточник Истины/благостный Оазис среди пустоши искусственого "бытия" в временах/в просторе во фальшивой маске обезьяно-личности!.. ^_^
Человек... не вершина эволюции, но червь... мерзостная гусеница, - даже если с сексапильным тельцем/ангелоподобным личиком...
Бабочками же становятся те, кои добровольно оставляют свой телесный кокон...
Собственно, в сием - весь экзистенциальный смысл...
Ну а покамест мы Здесь, - может стоит просто поиграть ("...Во благо"), прекратив страдать?..

----------


## Dementiy

> Человек... не вершина эволюции, но червь... мерзостная гусеница, - даже если с сексапильным тельцем/ангелоподобным личиком...
> Бабочками же становятся те, кои добровольно оставляют свой телесный кокон...


 _ Я царь — я раб, я червь — я Бог!_  (с)

Тем не менее, "мерзкие гусеницы" TM рисуют прекрасные картины, пишут удивительную музыку, страдают, радуются и любят...

----------


## Unity

Но они не ведают, - Что нарисовало их!..
Их не занимает, - как усовершенствовать себя, чтобы более не мучаться от иллюзий своего ума!..
Невдомек им, мудростью высоко возвышенным, - Кто же композитор ветра/грозы и прибоя?..
Ибо жизнью дорожат...
Не знают ответов, - не осознают, что живут и здравствуют в полнейшем неведенье...

----------


## Dementiy

> Но они не ведают, - Что нарисовало их!..


 Что с того?

Человек, который увидел направление и знает, куда ему следует идти, не станет оглядыватся на других.
Звучит жестоко? 
Но что поделать, Брахман ни от кого себя не скрывает...

----------


## .,.,

Тут всё сложно именно потому что кто-то ни чего не видит,видит именно тьму и всё,но это не значит,что он ни чего не видел вообще так как может быть чел просто забыл о своих видениях, а есть реальные свидетельства того,что многие видят тоннель,свет и так далее,а вот перед этим видят комнату где лежат и тех людей кто их откачивает. У меня мама так умирала. Умерла, после чего оказалась под потолком откуда наблюдала сцену как врачи пытаются её откачать и как в ту палату прибежал совершенно посторонний врач в обычной рубашке и тоже стал принимать участие в откачивание, уже потом тоннель и свет. Так вот когда она пришла в себя то совершенно случайно,в коридоре (когда её куда-то везли) увидела того врача и даже описала ту рубашку в которой он был тогда,на что он очень удивился и спросил мол откуда Вы вообще можете знать подобное,я вообще в тот день не работал,а зашёл по своим делам и просто решил помочь в реанимации,даже не переоделся,в чём был в том и помогал)))

----------


## June

Просто оставлю это здесь)

*Диссоциация*

Несколько сомневаясь, я все же поместила диссоциацию в класс примитивных защит на основании того, что ее действие глобальным и поразительным образом охватывает всю личность, а также потому, что многие диссоциированные состояния психотичны по своей природе. Она сильно отличается от всех описанных выше процессов тем, что последние представляют собой нормальные способы функционирования и становятся проблемными, только если человек остается в них слишком долго или исключает другие пути взаимодействия с реальностью. Диссоциация отличается следующим: любой из нас может быть способен к диссоциации при определенных условиях (впрочем, и это спорно: многие исследования показывают, что только высоко гипнабельные люди могут прибегать к данной защите). Но все же большинству из нас достаточно повезло, чтобы никогда не оказаться в таких условиях.
Диссоциация – это “нормальная” реакция на травму, но нельзя сказать, что в ходе развития обязательно должны быть травмы. Любой из нас, столкнувшись с катастрофой, большей, чем способен вынести (особенно если она связана с непереносимой болью или ужасом) может диссоциировать. Об отделении от тела во время угрожающих жизни бедствий и серьезных хирургических операций сообщалось так много, что лишь очень скептически настроенные люди могут полностью игнорировать свидетельства существования диссоциативных феноменов. Человек, с которым произошло непереносимое несчастье, в любом возрасте может диссоциировать; маленькие дети, неоднократно подвергавшиеся ужасному абьюзу, могут научиться диссоциации как привычной реакции на стресс. В этом случае, если дети выживают и становятся взрослыми, они могут быть диагностированы как страдающие от характерологического диссоциативного расстройства и названы множественной личностью.
В последние два десятилетия наблюдается буквально взрыв исследований и клинических сообщений на тему множественной личности и диссоциации. Во всех этих изданиях подчеркивается тот факт, что диссоциирующих людей значительно больше, чем считалось ранее. Не исключено, что стало больше страшного детского абьюза, порождающего диссоциацию, или же мы достигли некоего порога массового осознания, особенно после публикации “Сибиллы” (Schreiber, “Sybil”, 1973), книги, которая настойчиво приглашает людей, подозревающих у себя регулярное диссоциирование, как можно скорее обратиться к профессионалам в сфере психического здоровья*.
Выгоды диссоциирования в невыносимой ситуации очевидны: диссоциирующий отключается от страдания, страха, паники и уверенности в надвигающейся смерти. Всякий, кто пережил выход из тела, находясь в смертельной опасности, и даже тот, кто не имеет такой мощной основы для эмпатии, легко поймет, что лучше быть вне чувства ожидания предстоящего собственного уничтожения, чем внутри его. Эпизодическая или мягкая диссоциация может способствовать проявлениям редкого мужества. Огромным недостатком такой защиты является, конечно, ее тенденция автоматически включаться в условиях, когда на самом деле не существует риска для жизни, и более точная адаптация к реальной угрозе нанесла бы значительно меньший урон общему функционированию.
Травмированные люди склонны реагировать на обычный стресс как на опасность для жизни, немедленно впадая в амнезию или становясь совершенно другими – ко всеобщему смятению. Человек, не имеющий личной травматической истории, не заподозрит диссоциацию, если его друг внезапно забудет что-то важное или необъяснимо изменится. Он, скорее, подумает, что его приятель пребывает в дурном расположении духа, неуравновешен или просто лгун. Таким образом, тот, кто постоянно прибегает к такой защите, платит за это высокую цену межличностными отношениями.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

М-да тяжело узнавать себя в этом описании..печально все это.

----------


## Dementiy

Ничего не понятно.
Статья написана сухим, научным языком и, как это принято в "научной" гуманитарной литературе, за многословием практически не разобрать смысла.

Хорошо, допустим, существует такой феномен как раздвоение личности, проявляющийся в стрессовых ситуациях (вошедший в привычку).
Но при чем здесь "околосмертные переживания", "выход из тела" и прочая метафизика?
Да и к чему все это?

----------


## June

> Но при чем здесь "околосмертные переживания", "выход из тела" и прочая метафизика? Да и к чему все это?


 Так называемый "выход из тела" многими рассматривается как физическое отделение одного объекта (т.н. душа) от другого объекта (тело). В статье, на самом деле в главе из книжки, описывается другой взгляд на это явление. Объект остаётся одним, и этот объект - головной мозг. Мозг в критические моменты жизни диссоциирует, по ощущениям - отделяется от тела, перестаёт его чувствовать, смотрит на тело как-бы со стороны. Но физически это тот же мозг, который остаётся на своём законном месте и физически от тела не отделяется.

----------

